# Corsair H115i RGB Pro XT



## G_enel (16. Februar 2020)

Hallo Leute ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Wasser Kühlung, es ist die Corsair h115i rgb pro xt 
Ich habe sie eingebaut und sie hat geleuchtet dann habe ich den pc ausgemacht und wieder angemacht und die hat. Ichs mehr gemacht, dann habe ich sie umgetauscht und hatte das selbe Problem wieder. Ich wurde sauer aber habe am nächsten Tag die Kühlung an einem anderen SATA Kabel ausprobiert und die hat vibriert, ich habe die dann auf die CPU gesetzt und ging wieder nicht, ich mach die Pumpe ab und sie vibriert wieder, was kann ich tun ?


----------



## eclipso (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Corsair h115i rgb pro xt*

Hast du den USB Header angeschlossen und die Software benutzt?


----------



## G_enel (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Corsair h115i rgb pro xt*

Nein das hab ich nicht gemacht hab den pc sofort ausgemacht weil der innerhalb einer Minute auf 108 grad war 
Aber wie kann das sein das sie erst pumpt wenn ich die von der CPU wieder runter nehme


----------



## eclipso (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Corsair h115i rgb pro xt*

Bitte den USB Anschluss verkabeln und die Software benutzen. Die RGB Beleuchtung und Pumpendrehzahl lässt sich nur über USB steuern! Dem Kit liegt ein Guide bei, dort ist alles beschrieben. 

Wenn der PC oder die CPU gleich so heiß wurde, sitzt die Coolplate (Bodenplatte der Pumpeneinheit) nicht richtig auf dem CPU Heatspreder (auf der CPU), dann musst du nochmal prüfen ob die Pumpe richtig in der Sockelhalterung montiert wurde und ausreichend auf die CPU gepresst wird. Alle Schutzfolien entfernt sind. 

Dazu brauchst du neue Wärmeleitpaste. Das bereits bei Ausliefung aufgetragene TIM (aufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste auf der Bodenplatte der Pumpeneinheit) und nun nach Montage schon Benutzte, musst du entfernen und ersetzen.

Am besten mit Isopropanol und dann eine dünne Schicht Wärmeleitpaste neu auftragen.

Das aufgetragene TIM bei Auslieferung ist zur Einmalmontage gedacht.


----------



## G_enel (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Corsair h115i rgb pro xt*

Bei der software wird die Kühlung nicht angezeigt, ich hab auch keine Zeit es neu zu installieren weil der pc aus geht, habe die wakü jez drei mal neu drauf gemacht aber die CPU wird immer noch zu Heiß 
Ich kann die Schrauben auch nicht weiter fest machen das ist schon die zweite Wasser Kühlung wo es nicht funktioniert


----------



## eclipso (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Corsair h115i rgb pro xt*

Was für ein Mainboard ist denn (CPU, Hauptplatine??) und ist die AiO dazu auch kompatibel? Heißt ist sie für den Sockel der CPU geeignet?

Mir reicht auch ein Bild mit der Versionsnummer, kannst du hier hochladen. Oder die Nummer selbst.


----------



## G_enel (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Corsair h115i rgb pro xt*

Mainboard:MPG-X570-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-WIFI-AMD-X570-So-AM4

CPU: Ryzen 7 2700x


----------



## eclipso (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Corsair h115i rgb pro xt*



G_enel schrieb:


> Mainboard:MPG-X570-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-WIFI-AMD-X570-So-AM4
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 7 2700x



Du hast so montiert oder, siehe rote Kreise, mit den Laschen die dabei liegen und den originalen Halterungen für den AM4 Sockel? Blau dann der USB Header.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G_enel (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Corsair h115i rgb pro xt*

Ja genau so habe ich es montiert


----------



## eclipso (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Corsair h115i rgb pro xt*

Ist wirklich eigenartig das es nicht funktioniert und die Temperatur so schnell ansteigt, den Raditor verbaust du über die Pumpe so das diese angeströmt wird und keine Luft angesaugt wird?

Dann kann man nur noch annehmen die Pumpe ist defekt, kann auch ein zweites mal möglich sein wenns aus der gleichen Charge stammt und es dort Probleme gibt die der Hersteller noch nicht kennt.


----------



## G_enel (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Corsair h115i rgb pro xt*

Was ich eigenartig dabei finde ist das wenn sie auf der CPU sitzt keine Vibration zu spüren ist Und ein Schlauch warm und der andere kalt ist, aber wenn ich die runter nehme in der Hand halte und mal den pc starte kann man es merken das sich was da bewegt und mein Ohr habe ich auch dran gehalten und man hat es auch gehört 

Radiator ist vorne angebaut habe ein phanteks eclipse p400


----------



## eclipso (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Corsair h115i rgb pro xt*



G_enel schrieb:


> Was ich eigenartig dabei finde ist das wenn sie auf der CPU sitzt keine Vibration zu spüren ist Und ein Schlauch warm und der andere kalt ist, aber wenn ich die runter nehme in der Hand halte und mal den pc starte kann man es merken das sich was da bewegt und mein Ohr habe ich auch dran gehalten und man hat es auch gehört
> 
> Radiator ist vorne angebaut habe ein phanteks eclipse p400


Das ist insgesamt kein ungewöhliches Verhalten für eine Kreiselpumpe, wenn man sie aus ihrer vorgesehenen Position innerhalb des Kreislaufes bewegt. Die kleinen AiO Pumpen sind oft strömungsoptimiert entwickelt, um ausreichend Leistung freizusetzen, die Wärme auch abführen zu können.

Ich vermute das die Pumpe ohne die Steuersoftware auf einen Fallbackmode von 12V zurückgesetzt wird und mit voller Pumpendrehzahl fördert.

Kleine Pumpen werden aus der Vorkammer des Raditators mit dem spezifischen Gewichts des Wassers das sich dort befindet angeströmt, so dass sie wenig Energie aufwenden müssen, Wasser anzusaugen. Wenn du die Position änderst, kann Luft in die Pumpe kommen was zu unterschiedlichen Resonanzen beim Massenausgleich innerhalb der Pumpe und beim Strömungsabriss (Luftblasen) führt. Dabei ändert sich die Geräuschkulisse und sie macht dann Geräusche wie gluckern, rauschen und erhöhte Vibrationen, dass ist normal. Die Resonanzstärke und Geräuchkulisse hängt von der Dichte und Viskosität des Fluids ab, dass als Kühlmedium gefördert werden soll. Dazu kommen in dem Fall freie Momente, deren Energie abgeführt werden muss. Sie geht bekanntlich nie verloren und kann nur umgewandelt werden.

Das hilft dir leider nicht weiter. Ich könnte mir in dem Zusammenhang vorstellen, dass die Pumpe für eine Position unterhalb des Radiators konstruiert wurde und damit in gleicher Höhe, so wie du sie in der Front des Gehäuses verbaust nicht geeignet ist, es zu einem Strömungsabriss kommt, die Pumpe aus der Vorkammer des Radiators dann sogar Luft ansaugt. Sie läuft zwar, aber fördert so weniger bis gar keine Kühlflüssigkeit. Das wirkt sich sofort auf steigende Temperaturen bei der CPU aus (100°C oder so wie du angibst). Man muss wissen, dass Hardware ohne ihre Treiber und Energiesparfunktionen des Betriebssystem, bei Startvorgängen kurzzeitig unter Volllast anlaufen, dann schnellen ohne ausreichende Kühlung die Betriebstemperaturen hoch.

Du könntest direkt bei Corsair erfragen, ob bei der AiO ein Problem bekannt ist und ob sich die Pumpe für den Einbau an anderen Positionen als unterhalb des Radiators eignet.

Die Entlüftung der Pumpe würde, mit dem Radiator über der Pumpe und im geschlossenen Kreislauf, selbstständig erfolgen.

Ich denke daher dass die Position des Radiators ausschlaggebend ist, ob die Pumpe und das Konzept dieser AiO gut, schlecht oder überhaupt funktioniert. Dann eignet sich diese AiO Kombi für dich nicht, wenn du den Radiator nicht über der Pumpe verbauen kannst.


----------



## G_enel (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Corsair h115i rgb pro xt*

Das hilft mir schon mal sehr viel weiter.
Ich bedanke mich für die Information und Hilfe 

Gruß G_enel


----------



## eclipso (17. Februar 2020)

Du kannst hier immer wieder anfragen, wenn jemand dein Problem lösen kann, wird er dir sicher helfen. Ferndiagnose ist trotzdem nicht einfach.

Falls du wirklich mal auf ein Wasserkühlungskonzept setzen möchtest, gibt es im Bereich der offenen nachrüstbaren Kühlkonzepte viele Angebote, die einem helfen können. Die erstmaligen Anschaffungskosten sind etwas höher, aber man hat auch länger was davon. Da gbit es mittlerweile sehr funktionale und ausgefeilte Konzepte.

Da ist IICARUS sehr aktiv.


----------

